# Avalon?



## Chuckles (Oct 12, 2003)

Just found out I'll be heading to the in-laws' in Avalon for Turkey day. I'm guessing that should be a pretty prime time for wetting some line. Anybody have any suggestions for fishing spots/strategies? (8th St. jetty/beach at TI/surf around 60th st/Stone Harbor, etc...?)

It would be good to have some fresh fish to counter feeding frenzy of Thursday... Thanks a bunch!


----------

